# Neon tetras



## LittleWanda (Jul 27, 2015)

Last night I put three neon tetras in my 10 gallon tank with my male betta. The tank (see in my album) has plants and a driftwood piece. I thought they would be okay in there as last night the betta left them alone. I was checking on them frequently for a couple hours before I went to sleep and he wasn't chasing them but this morning the tetras were dead  is my betta just better off alone or did I choose bad tank mates?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

There's a few things that could have happened. Neons are very prone to sickness due to being overbred/overproduced. They succumb to stress quite easily and when not kept in a shoal of at least 6 they get stressed. They might not have adjusted to your tank if you only put them in last night, neons are sensitive to non-cycled conditions. The bett might have had a hand in it but I'm thinking it was more to do with new tank syndrome (assuming your tank is not cycled).They might have come sick from the store as well. 

Sorry about your loss. With 3 dead fish I would do a large water change to clear out any ammonia.


----------



## LittleWanda (Jul 27, 2015)

I put a small bottle of one of those bacteria starters for new tanks in last night. I didn't see any fins or anything missing from the fish, they were just dead. So maybe you're right and it was either sickness or the new tank.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

How's the betta?


----------



## SondersVeil (Jul 16, 2015)

I had four neon tetras in with my betta (until he got sick and I had to take him out), and he chased them a little but left them alone otherwise. He never attacked them; he just swam through them and pushed them around and played.

It was sickness that took them all out; I have one left and it's not doing the greatest. They get sick very fast; I doubt it was your betta who killed them.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

how did you acclimate them? how long has your tank been cycled? and yes, 6 is the minimum for a schooling fish


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

i think the op said he added the bacteria the day before, so the tank is not cycled
i dont recomend neons because they are nippy fish, even more if kept in small groups, so the minimum i recommend is 7. Cardinal tetras are similar looking and are less aggressive, if you are interested.
if not...please wait for your tank to cycle first, this can take weeks. also provide more cover to break the line of sight and be sure you acclimate your new fish properly.

and as an advice, don't just put new fish in you main tank because if they are sick they may get your fish sick too. i suggest a quarantine for any future fish


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

LittleWanda said:


> Last night I put three neon tetras in my 10 gallon tank with my male betta. The tank (see in my album) has plants and a driftwood piece. I thought they would be okay in there as last night the betta left them alone. I was checking on them frequently for a couple hours before I went to sleep and he wasn't chasing them but this morning the tetras were dead  is my betta just better off alone or did I choose bad tank mates?


Most fish aren't as hardy as Betta and some less so than others. Neons are succeptible to changing pH and often don't do well in an uncycled or cycling tank. I have found them nippy and if my husband didn't like them so much I wouldnt' have them in my Betta-based community tank. But they are the most gorgeous critters when the light hits them just right. They're actually the reason I bought a Plakat and they still managed to nip his caudal...but not as they did the HM.

I suggest you cycle your tank and wait a month or so before adding tank mates. Plant it heavily and after it's cycled check parameters every few days and when you can tell they've stabilized you can add fish.

My 10 is overstocked: I have a Betta, Celestial Pearl Danios, Espei Rasbora, Pygmy Cories and African Dwarf Frogs. However, I also have two filters rated for up to 20 gallons and the tank is heavily planted. I would not suggest that unless you have the right filtration. Just wanted to give you an idea of what seem to do well with my HM Betta, Guthrie.

I also suggest to anyone adding to their Betta tanks that they buy Seachem Stability. Even if you don't use it to jump start your cycle you can use it when you add new fish. Stability, for lack of a better word, "fertilizes" the existing bacteria and helps it overcome the added Ammonia. I use it and have never had any mini-cycles or crashes. And if you get shoaling fish make sure you get at least six to avoid stressing them.

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## LittleWanda (Jul 27, 2015)

Laki said:


> How's the betta?



Betta seems fine, I don't see any bites on his fins. He was hanging out underneath of the driftwood last night but I guess they will rest occasionally?


----------



## LittleWanda (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm confused about the whole cycling thing... I added this before I put the tetras in : http://www.petsmart.com/fish/cyclin...2QxCHJoFez3Ke?var_id=36-17721&_t=pfm=category

and I had the store test my water with those strips. They said everything was good.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

the thing you added is made to start cycling but it doesnt cycle your tank right away


----------



## LittleWanda (Jul 27, 2015)

juanitawolf said:


> the thing you added is made to start cycling but it doesnt cycle your tank right away


Okay do I do anything from here on out or is it a sit and wait type of thing?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My understanding is that it's a purely a sit and wait type of deal. You can help boost a bacteria colony but then you have to wait while they do the rest.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

LittleWanda said:


> Okay do I do anything from here on out or is it a sit and wait type of thing?



Test your water frequently. Do water changes when ammonia or nitrites hit 0.25ppm... When you get 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites and some nitrate, your tank is cycled. good luck!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 ao You may have to do two or three water changes per week to keep Ammonia and Nitrites under .25ppm. I test daily or every other day do 25% changes if either is .25ppm and 50% if I let it reach .50ppm (which I try not to do).


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

LittleWanda said:


> I'm confused about the whole cycling thing... I added this before I put the tetras in : http://www.petsmart.com/fish/cyclin...2QxCHJoFez3Ke?var_id=36-17721&_t=pfm=category
> 
> and I had the store test my water with those strips. They said everything was good.


When a petstore tests your water for you they use test strips. These strips will tell you the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate of your water(among other things). Unfortunately if all of these read 0 they will say its fine to add fish, however it also means your tank is uncycled. Yes, there's no toxins in your water right now, but it also means your tank hasn't developed the proper bacterial colonies to handle fish waste. Always ask for specific numbers when having your water tested. A cycled tank will have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and 10 - 20 nitrates.


----------



## LittleWanda (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you Fin Fancier! I'm learning so much from this group


----------

